# Our "Gummy Bear" is doing great. My baby update.



## Neversleepsawink;)

Hi,
I just wanted to start this thread to update you all on my pregnancy. Someone asked me to start this thread awhile ago. I didn't want to start it until I had my first appt. Today I went to the OBGYN and they did a U/S, and gave me a few pictures of my little gummy bear. The baby heart was beating 150-160 BPM, which is great. The baby measured at 7weeks 6days, which is great news. Last July I lost my baby at 8 1/2 weeks, and the baby was about 2 weeks under the size it was suppose to be. A indicator that something was wrong. So far everything is looking really good. I'm posting my U/S picture that I decorated....LOL! I'm very happy and thank everyone for their well wishes and prayers. I will update this thread often for anyone who is interested about my little gummy bear's journey. 








The little black star looking thingy in the center of the baby is the baby's heart


----------



## MonaSW

{{{Neversleepsawink}}} Glad to hear your little gummy bear is doing well.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Hi,
> I just wanted to start this thread to update you all on my pregnancy. Someone asked me to start this thread awhile ago. I didn't want to start it until I had my first appt. Today I went to the OBGYN and they did a U/S, and gave me a few pictures of my little gummy bear. The baby heart was beating 150-160 BPM, which is great. The baby measured at 7weeks 6days, which is great news. Last July I lost my baby at 8 1/2 weeks, and the baby was about 2 weeks under the size it was suppose to be. A indicator that something was wrong. So far everything is looking really good. I'm posting my U/S picture that I decorated....LOL! I'm very happy and thank everyone for their well wishes and prayers. I will update this thread often for anyone who is interested about my little gummy bear's journey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The little black star looking thingy in the center of the baby is the baby's heart


Ca-YUTE! We called our girl "Baby Bear"... she was sooo fuzzzzzzy! Glad to hear all is well, sorry to hear about your miscarriage. I know what it's like... 

Keep us updated!


----------



## koolmnbv

Congrats and I'm so glad all is going good with this pregnancy. My sister also had a miscarriage (last april). Now she has a brand new baby girl! 

Take it easy and I will keep you in prayer for a safe healthy pregnancy


----------



## Susan in VA

Oooh this is exciting!  Thanks for letting us share in the baby watch.

Now I have to go look up what size 7 weeks 6 days is, and how that size compares to an actual gummy bear.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Susan in VA said:


> Oooh this is exciting! Thanks for letting us share in the baby watch.
> 
> Now I have to go look up what size 7 weeks 6 days is, and how that size compares to an actual gummy bear.


----------



## Susan in VA

Depending on date of conception, Baby Neversleeps (now that's a scary thought!) is indeed almost exactly the size of a gummy bear right now.    About 3/4 inch.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Susan in VA said:


> Depending on date of conception, Baby Neversleeps (now that's a scary thought!) is indeed almost exactly the size of a gummy bear right now. About 3/4 inch.


Coolio! I hope for "Winks'" sake that we can call the baby Baby Sleepsalot!


----------



## mwvickers

Congratulations!  

Now that I'm a new father, I can actually look at ultrasound pictures and basically figure out what I'm seeing (I wasn't so good at that at first, LOL).


----------



## cheerio

Congrats


----------



## crebel

Great picture Neversleeps!  I wish many blessings for both of you.  What is your due date?  I will love reading frequent updates on your Gummy Bear.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

wonderful picture!  Best wishes and keep us updated!  Take care!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Thank you everyone!  I have a new cell phone, and the camera let me zoom up on the U/S picture. I can see the eye sockets, a nose and mouth indent. I can't stop staring at my Gummy Bear. Susan, yes I figured the baby was about the size of a gummy bear...lol! Even looks like a gummy bear.


----------



## vg

I'll never be able to look at a gummy bear the same way.........


Congrats!  Congrats!  I loved being pregnant and hope this one goes easily for you....


----------



## Bren S.

Aww u/s pics are so cool  Congrats on your lil gummy bear never.
I am excited for you


----------



## Sanveann

Awwwww!!!

Did you get to see his/her little arms and legs waving around? I remember when Eli (he's the little guy in my avatar -- six months old now) was just about two months along and I had to go in for an ultrasound ... I was amazed to see his stubby little arms and legs moving like crazy!


----------



## Forster

Sorry I couldn't resist.










Glad everything is going well for you.

As someone else mentioned, I'll never be able to look at a gummy bear the same again. Bleh.


----------



## geoffthomas

Neversleeps,
You know we are all pulling for the "gummy bear".
We have two little angels in heaven, but we also have four healthy grown children.
This sounds very exciting.  Thank you for inviting us on your journey.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Kathy

Babies are wonderful. So happy everything is going well. Can't wait to hear all of the progress. Hugs.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Awww....thank you ev1.  I'm very excited, can't wait to see this baby grow.


----------



## Susan in VA

Forster said:


> Sorry I couldn't resist.


Too funny! I have charts like that for humans, dogs, and cats, and am starting a basic anatomy "class" with DD at home during summer vacation.... now I'll definitely need to add this one! I see the link but I hope they have an actual poster of this too since it's too small to read on the screen.


----------



## Angela

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Thank you everyone!  I have a new cell phone, and the camera let me zoom up on the U/S picture. I can see the eye sockets, a nose and mouth indent. I can't stop staring at my Gummy Bear. Susan, yes I figured the baby was about the size of a gummy bear...lol! Even looks like a gummy bear.


I am so happy for you and will continue to pray for you and that precious little one!


----------



## Cindy416

Congratulations and best wishes for an easy pregnancy and delivery. I'll be looking forward to updates. (My girls were born before routine u/s, so I never had the pleasure of seeing my kids before they were born.)


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Forster said:


> Sorry I couldn't resist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad everything is going well for you.
> 
> As someone else mentioned, I'll never be able to look at a gummy bear the same again. Bleh.


Lol....what a cute poster.


----------



## marianneg

I'm just now catching up, so congratulations, Never!  A beating heart is a hugely good sign.


----------



## kevindorsey

Awesome.  Congrats Dear!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Thank you everyone.  I thought I'd let you know the names we've picked out.  If it's a boy his name will be Noah....my son is Elijah(both biblical).  If it's a girl her name will be Ella, to match the El in Elijah.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Thank you everyone. I thought I'd let you know the names we've picked out. If it's a boy his name will be Noah....my son is Elijah(both biblical). If it's a girl her name will be Ella, to match the El in Elijah.


Great names! I have a friend with a 20-month-old named Eli and a 3-year-old named Ella!


----------



## Aravis60

I love the name Ella! It's such a pretty name.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Thank you, I had to choose between Ellie or Ella, I felt Ella matched Elijah a little better.


----------



## akpak

Two of my friends got pregnant within a couple weeks of each other... It's been pretty exciting. One had to have a c-section at 24 weeks, but little Karolina is doing very well in the incubator.

Other friend calls hers her little peanut.


----------



## Cindy416

akjak said:


> Two of my friends got pregnant within a couple weeks of each other... It's been pretty exciting. One had to have a c-section at 24 weeks, but little Karolina is doing very well in the incubator.
> 
> Other friend calls hers her little peanut.


Wow, 24 weeks! Glad to hear the baby is doing well in the incubator. We have friends who had an extremely tiny baby (one of the smallest on record), and she's had a tough time. So glad to hear a happy story. Hope your other friend is able to go to term. (It makes a lot of difference. I should know. One of mine was 31 days late and the other was only 12 days overdue. The doctors would never let that happen now, but both of my girls turned out great!)


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

I'm glad to hear the baby is doing good, being born so early.  I was told I have to have a c-section again.  They did a emergency c-section with my son (6 days early)  and I guess after review they felt with this baby that is the best thing for me to do.  At least I know what to expect...LOL!


----------



## Cindy416

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> I'm glad to hear the baby is doing good, being born so early. I was told I have to have a c-section again. They did a emergency c-section with my son (6 days early) and I guess after review they felt with this baby that is the best thing for me to do. At least I know what to expect...LOL!


I'm sure it will be a relief to you to know what you will be going through. I remember when my first daughter started moving around a lot and it became apparent that there was just one way out of my pregnancy. 

(Well, I guess two ways when you factor in a c-section, which didn't occur to me at the time.)


----------



## Susan in VA

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> I'm glad to hear the baby is doing good, being born so early. I was told I have to have a c-section again. They did a emergency c-section with my son (6 days early) and I guess after review they felt with this baby that is the best thing for me to do. At least I know what to expect...LOL!


Neversleeps, a _planned_ c-section is an entirely different thing. Don't worry, it will be fine.


----------



## Shizu

Congratulations!  Neversleeps. I think last time I chat with you, you said you wanted to be pregnant. You were pregnant at that time then.   So happy for you. Thanks for sharing the U/S picture. I think I still have my daughter's U/S picture somewhere...


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Shizu said:


> Congratulations! Neversleeps. I think last time I chat with you, you said you wanted to be pregnant. You were pregnant at that time then.  So happy for you. Thanks for sharing the U/S picture. I think I still have my daughter's U/S picture somewhere...


Thank you, we got pregnant after trying once...it was a great surprise. Found out on the day before my sons 7th bday. He said it was his best bday gift.


----------



## KimmyA

Aw how cute. I'm glad to hear things are going well.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Hi, I had another doctors appt. today. It happened to be the nurse who found out I lost my baby last year. She was so excited to see me back. I wasn't suppose to get a U/S but she gave me one since she remembered the torture I went through last July. The baby is now 10 weeks and 6 days old, and healthy. Measuring perfect, and heartbeat is wonderful. I've attached two pics for all to see. They are blurry since my Gummy Bear had the hiccups. LOL!

Baby is kicking leg up. 









Baby has hand right above head, kind of hard to see. She let me video tape it with my phone too...so I get to watch the U/S over and over.  









P.S. Now that I'm pass 10 weeks pregnant, I only have less than 5% chance of miscarrying.


----------



## geoffthomas

I cannot tell you how happy I am for you.


----------



## Cindy416

Glad to hear (and see!) that you got a good report today. Wish we'd had ultra-sounds back in the day when I was pregnant with my girls. It's fascinating!


----------



## Aravis60

Thanks for the update. I'm glad that things are continuing to go well for you and your little one.


----------



## crebel

Love the updates - stay happy and well!


----------



## koolmnbv

So glad things our still going smooth and strong. I didn't even go to the doctor for my 1st appt until I was 11 weeks so you are very on top of things already with 2 sonograms and still 10wks. Congrats Again!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Thank you everyone, I should have another U/S on July 22nd (I think).


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

YAY! Winks, glad your baby is doing well, looks really cute already!


----------



## drenee

You take care of yourself and let us hold our breath and worry for you.  
deb


----------



## Kathy

Thanks for sharing. I love babies. Glad you are doing so well.


----------



## Shizu

Thanks for the update. So nice to hear you and baby are doing well. 

So... when will you know the sex of a baby?


----------



## Andra

Oh, that's great news - healthy mommy, healthy baby!  I'm glad you are keeping us up-to-date on your progress.


----------



## Susan in VA

More than ten weeks, woohoo!!  So glad to hear that things are going smoothly!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Shizu said:


> Thanks for the update. So nice to hear you and baby are doing well.
> 
> So... when will you know the sex of a baby?


Lol...actually I took a Intelligender test at 10 weeks and it said a girl. However is can be wrong, so I'm not buying dresses yet. I go for a NT ultra sound on July 22nd and they might be able to tell, if not I have another U/S just for the gender either the end of August or early Sept. I'm sort of hoping for a girl since I have a boy...but Daddy is hoping for a boy. No matter what we'll be happy as long as the baby is healthy.


----------



## AFS_NZ_IT

I am so happy for you!!


----------



## koolmnbv

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Lol...actually I took a Intelligender test at 10 weeks and it said a girl. However is can be wrong, so I'm not buying dresses yet. I go for a NT ultra sound on July 22nd and they might be able to tell, if not I have another U/S just for the gender either the end of August or early Sept. I'm sort of hoping for a girl since I have a boy...but Daddy is hoping for a boy. No matter what we'll be happy as long as the baby is healthy.


I also took the intelligender test (just for fun) and it told me boy, and I am having a boy in a month. But my sister took it also and hers came back boy but she had a girl so idk?? lol Hopefully yours is right since that is what you are hopeing for.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Hi,
I went to the hospital today for a NT scan. My baby is stubborn and wouldn't move out of the awkward spot. Kept waving, but wouldn't get out of that hard to see spot. YIKES, must take after my hubby...LOL! 
I did get a great profile picture today though. I'm 13 weeks pregnant tomorrow, so it's great they took such a clear picture.

Here is my Gummy Bear, I don't know I thinks she/he looks just like me.  LOL!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

What a beautiful (or maybe handsome!) picture!  Thanks for sharing.  Now keep taking good care of yourselves.


----------



## Shizu

Wow, 13 weeks and that clear picture. Amazing! By the time the baby comes to say hello in person, you'll have a whole album of her/him already.  

So how are you? How is your cold?


----------



## koolmnbv

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Hi,
> I went to the hospital today for a NT scan. My baby is stubborn and wouldn't move out of the awkward spot. Kept waving, but wouldn't get out of that hard to see spot. YIKES, must take after my hubby...LOL!
> I did get a great profile picture today though. I'm 13 weeks pregnant tomorrow, so it's great they took such a clear picture.
> 
> Here is my Gummy Bear, I don't know I thinks she/he looks just like me.  LOL!


Aww what a cutie! I can't wait to find out if KB is getting a new baby girl or boy!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Shizu said:


> Wow, 13 weeks and that clear picture. Amazing! By the time the baby comes to say hello in person, you'll have a whole album of her/him already.
> 
> So how are you? How is your cold?


I'm much better, stuffy but not bad at all. I'm able to be on the computer again..so thats a good sign.  On 9/11 I will officially find out if it's a girl or boy.


----------



## Cowgirl

What is the heart beat?  I'm pretty good at guessing if it's a girl or boy by the bpm.


----------



## Shizu

Cowgirl said:


> What is the heart beat? I'm pretty good at guessing if it's a girl or boy by the bpm.


So the heart beat is different with a girl or boy? Interesting.

I heard that you can tell by the shape of your stomach if it's a girl or boy. Or what you crave to eat.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Cowgirl said:


> What is the heart beat? I'm pretty good at guessing if it's a girl or boy by the bpm.


Its about 150-160 BPM.


----------



## Angela

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Hi,
> I went to the hospital today for a NT scan. My baby is stubborn and wouldn't move out of the awkward spot. Kept waving, but wouldn't get out of that hard to see spot. YIKES, must take after my hubby...LOL!
> I did get a great profile picture today though. I'm 13 weeks pregnant tomorrow, so it's great they took such a clear picture.
> 
> Here is my Gummy Bear, I don't know I thinks she/he looks just like me.  LOL!


Hey Never... I had to check in on you. I am so happy to hear things are going so well. What a beautiful baby you have there!


----------



## koolmnbv

150-160 is fast but normal healthy iirc. Some people say the faster heartbeat means girl, my baby was 175 bmp (which everyone said is pretty fast and in "girl" territory) and I am having a boy so I think there are always exceptions to the rule. 

But one thing we do know for sure that baby has a good strong heartbeat!!


----------



## Cowgirl

koolmnbv said:


> 150-160 is fast but normal healthy iirc. Some people say the faster heartbeat means girl, my baby was 175 bmp (which everyone said is pretty fast and in "girl" territory) and I am having a boy so I think there are always exceptions to the rule.
> 
> But one thing we do know for sure that baby has a good strong heartbeat!!


The old way to determine the sex, before ultrasounds, was the heartbeat. Both times they were right on with me and ever since that's what I go by and it's accurate about 90% of the time. Very fast is a girl 160+ and slow and steady is a boy 140's. The 150's is tricky because it can go either way. Kool...I would have been wrong about you because 175 sounds like a girl to me. 
My prediction is Never is having a girl...we'll see after the ultrasound. 
I wish you both happy and healthy pregnancies and non-colicky babies!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

I did the BPM quiz and it said a girl, I did the chinese predicter chart and it said girl, I did the intelligender test and it said girl....I wouldn't doubt that this baby is a boy.  LOL!  I would love to have a girl since I already have a son.  I plan on this being my last baby (hubby thinks I should have at least one more).  If it's a boy I'll still be happy.  I'm lucky either way it works out.


----------



## koolmnbv

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> I did the BPM quiz and it said a girl, I did the chinese predicter chart and it said girl, I did the intelligender test and it said girl....I wouldn't doubt that this baby is a boy. LOL! I would love to have a girl since I already have a son. I plan on this being my last baby (hubby thinks I should have at least one more). If it's a boy I'll still be happy. I'm lucky either way it works out.


Never I did the intelligender, the chinese predictor, babyman.net, multiple baby gender quiz etc. They all came back boy for me which was correct. (except the heartbeat was fast which would normally indicate girl)

So since all of your test came back girl I definitely think you are getting a girl.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

koolmnbv said:


> Never I did the intelligender, the chinese predictor, babyman.net, multiple baby gender quiz etc. They all came back boy for me which was correct. (except the heartbeat was fast which would normally indicate girl)
> 
> So since all of your test came back girl I definitely think you are getting a girl.


I had a dream last night that they told me it was a girl. That would be awesome.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

I just thought I'd share this photo with you so you could see my belly is already getting big. First pic is at 10 weeks, 2nd is at 15 1/2 weeks (yesterday).









I think I will look like a bowling ball by 5 months...LOL!


----------



## ak rain

your getting there. be happy and healthy
take a look at these moms
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/contribute/sn/gallery?plckGalleryID=9ddf22a3-6774-407e-9440-3d1ceebf4ba7

how does one make those links in quick reply?
sylvia


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

I can't wait to have a baby bump like those mamas.


----------



## ak rain

be proud of that bump its the most beautiful experience if sometimes uncomfortable 
My two are teens and  talking back
Sylvia


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

ak rain said:


> be proud of that bump its the most beautiful experience if sometimes uncomfortable
> My two are teens and talking back
> Sylvia


Oh my son is 7 and already getting to the talking back part, Yikes! What will he be like in teen years?!?!?! LOL! I'm trying to enjoy every minute since I plan on this being my last pregnancy. Hubby would love for me to have another after this, but being a high risk mommy makes it really scary. So far I have no plans to expand after this blessing.


----------



## ak rain

I realy understand that I too was high risk it got worse with 2nd prenancy I was advised to stop. it ended up fine with my two. a hug for both of them
sylvia


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

I'm praying everyday that this baby goes full term, my angel last year only made it to the start of the 3rd month. With this baby being in my 4th month is a huge milestone.  I try to rest a lot, and make sure not to over do it.  Next monday I get to see my Gummy Bear again, and maybe they'll be able to tell if I'm having a boy or a girl.


----------



## Kathy

How exciting. Are you going to a High Risk Dr? I work for Obstetrix Medical Group which handles high risk pregnancies. They are a special group of Drs., Sonographers and Nurses. It is so amazing what they can do these days. Keeping good wishes for you.


----------



## ak rain

best wishes too you, yes I hope you are with high risk doc I had to drive an extra 100+ miles to get to mine and stayed in a hotel the last month of prenancy as I was too remote where I was. 
we made it and I would do it again if I could. best wishes and listen to your health care previders
sylvia


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Yes, I was diagnosed with chronic hypertension since I was 19 years old.  My son came out perfect, and I'm praying this baby will too.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Hi,
  I went to the doctors yesterday and they checked the babys heart beat.  My doctor also checked me and I'm measuring good, I've been losing weight but thats normal.  The baby is doing great.  I took a blood test, but won't know results for 2 weeks, YIKES!  They are checking for genetic defects in my blood.  If the test comes back positive for anything it won't matter to me, I will still continue the pregnancy.  I took the test so I could be prepared for anything thown my way.  
  I do not have a gender test until 9/11, however tonight I'm going to pay for a gender test ultra sound.  I'm almost 17 weeks, and the earliest they would do it was 15 weeks...so hopefully baby doesn't have their legs crossed.  LOL!  I am scheduled for an appt at 7:30 pm after my hubby gets home from work.  I can't wait to find out.  
                        Thanks for listening,
                                Brittay
P.S. I will post the gender if I find out tonight.


----------



## Kathy

Can't wait to hear. Babies everywhere here on the board. Love it.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Hi,
I went tonight to find out if I was having a girl or boy. Looks like my intuition, Intelligender test, and Chinese calendar was all right...I'm having a GIRL!!! Ella Angeleen will be here before we know it. We are so excited, I have a few new pics to share with you all. 

Here is big brother Elijah, so excited.








Here is Ella already posing with her fist under her chin.


----------



## koolmnbv

O my GOSH! Congrats on your baby girl!!! Ella will be perfect! I am so excited for you and I love your mini bump. Elijah looks like a proud thrilled big brother already.

I am so happy with your great news and updates, I will continue to pray for you and Ella throughout your pregnancy. We will be on here looking at her pictures soon before we know it! Congrats again and x0x0 to your family!


----------



## Shizu

Congrats! A baby girl! Now you'll be busy shopping.


----------



## crebel

Congratulations Never, how exciting!  Ella Angeleen, I love the name.  I wish continued happiness and good health for all of you.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Thank you ev1, I'm very excited.


----------



## Cindy416

Congratulations on having a girl. I had 2 girls, and loved (nearly) every minute of it. Now, they're intelligent, funny, and beautiful young women, and I'm really proud of them. 

Continued best wishes on your pregnancy. Take care of yourself (which it seems that you are), and before you know it, you'll have a beautiful Ella Angeleen to show us pictures of!


----------



## Kathy

Oh how nice. A boy and a girl. I have a son and daughter it was such an adventure. Enjoy them all you can. Before you know it they are having babies of their own.


----------



## drenee

I'll add my congratulations as well.  I'm so happy that things are going well for you.  
deb


----------



## ladyknight33

So happy to hear that your pregnancy is progressing well. Praying that you and Ella continue to be in the best of health. Your son looks like a very proud big brother.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

A BIG congratulations to you, Never!  I can't wait to see more pictures...my daughter is so different from my boys...she's so "girly"...the boys spend lots of time rolling their eyes because of drama...what fun!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Thank you, having a girl has already been very expensive.  I went to Disneyland and spent $75 on some clothes!!!  Yikes, thats more than I spend on my clothes...LOL!


----------



## Shizu

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Thank you, having a girl has already been very expensive. I went to Disneyland and spent $75 on some clothes!!! Yikes, thats more than I spend on my clothes...LOL!


I know what you mean. I spend more money on my daughters clothes than mine.


----------



## geoffthomas

My little girl (now 24) was the youngest of our children (16 years after her brothers (not an accident)).
When little she was always doing "plays" - her alterego was "princess gloria".

What a diff between the boys and the girl.

Neversleeps you will see.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Hi,
I've had a lot of appts lately. They did blood work that came out clean, and said everything was normal. I did a anatomy ultra sound friday and got some new pics of Ella that I will post one of them down below. Today I went in for the results of my detailed ultra sound and everything is perfect. Baby is measuring right on schedule, and she is healthy. However with my chronic hypertension they are thinking about putting me on bedrest soon.  I hope it doesn't rise next month or they will have to make me stay on bedrest. I'm taking my pill twice a day, but my blood pressure is always high. I asked about doing more exercise and my doctor advised me against it. She said if anything I should be relaxing more. I will behave, and listen to her. LOL! I'm so happy that Ella is doing wonderfully, and in this ultra sound they confirmed she is still a girl. YAY! 

In this picture you can see Ella's profile and she has her fingers by her mouth (the little white dots by her lips are her finger tips), she is even sucking on one of her fingers.


----------



## Kathy

I'm so glad everything is going well. Get plenty of rest and take care of yourself. You don't want to end up in the hospital.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Thank you.  I'm sitting most the day teaching the kids.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks for keeping us updated, Neversleeps!  My daughter-in-law was restricted to bedrest, makes for a long last couple of months, but it was worth it!

Betsy


----------



## Shizu

Glad to hear everything is okay. I haven't see you for a while so I was wondering how you are.


----------



## geoffthomas

Yeah. Keep on keeping us informed, Neversleeps.
We like babies here at KB.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Thanks everyone.    I will keep updating.


----------



## Angela

Hey Never! Sorry to be gone so long, but you have been in my heart and prayers. I am so excited to hear that you and baby Ella are doing well. Congrats!!

Angela


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yes, we need updates!


Betsy


----------



## drenee

I hope if Never has been put on bedrest she has a laptop so she can update us
occasionally.
We're thinking about you, Never.
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

Just bumping this thread to make sure that Never knows we care.
Just sayin....


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Hi everyone!!! I'm doing great, and baby is great. She is actually measuring 3 weeks bigger than she is suppose to right now. My next appt isn't for a couple of weeks. My doctor may bump my due date up a few weeks. Right now she is still set to be born on Jan 20th. I did have a scare with the Swine Flu. They thought I had it so I was in Labor and Delivery for awhile. Thank goodness it was just a respiratory infection and flu. I haven't posted much...seems like I'm always teaching the kids school, and getting ready for baby has taken a lot of my time. I have been checking here and there, and will try to check more often. I'm hoping to get a 4D ultrasound in about 3 weeks. I've included a pictures of my growing belly too.


----------



## Shizu

Glad to know you and baby are doing okay. And do be careful about the Swine Flu if possible.


----------



## rho

love the week comparison pictures -- and the picture of you too ....


----------



## crebel

You look great Never!  Glad everything is going well.

Chris


----------



## geoffthomas

A beautiful young woman.
And I am sure, soon a beautiful little baby.

Just sayin......


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Awww, thanks you guys.  I'm so excited for her arrival...can't wait.


----------



## drenee

You look great, Never.  So glad everything is going well.
Thank you for the update.
deb


----------



## Cindy416

Thanks for the update. I've been wondering how you were getting along. The photos are great, and I hope all continues to go well. Glad you didn't have the H1N1 flu. (I'm the wife of a former hog producer, and can't bring myself to call the flu by the other name.   )


----------



## Aravis60

Thanks for the update. I'm glad that everything is going well, Never!


----------



## Kathy

Oh, so sweet. Glad you are feeling better and everything is going so well.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Thank you.  I forgot to tell you all, I passed my gluclose test, I failed the first one, but passed the second.  I did find out I'm anemic, taking iron for that. My next appt in a couple of weeks I should find out if my due date is going to be moved...I will post then.


----------



## Angela

Looking great Never!! Wonderful news on the glucose test. Can't wait for more news. Take care! Love you!!


----------



## drenee

Just bumping this thread.  It's been two weeks since her dr. appt. and hoping we have an update in a day or two.
Thinking of you, Never.
deb


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Hi,
So far I've passed every test with flying colors. Ella is still measuring 3 weeks big too. I had a 3D/4D u/s today and here are some great pictures of Ella. Today she is 30 weeks old. 









She had a smile on her face. 








She is stretched out.


----------



## Angela

Aaaawwwww, Never!!! How precious this miracle of life is!!  
It is good to finally hear from you. Glad everything is going well.
Thanks for posting!! Love you, girl!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Thank you. I'm so excited, I can't wait to hold her in my arms. She looks similar to her brother. I've attached the picture with both of my angels below. Love you all!!!! (((Hugs))).


----------



## drenee

Ella does look like Elijah.  The same shaped face.  How cute.  
Are you up to weekly doctor visits yet?
Thank you for keeping us updated.
deb


----------



## crebel

Beautiful pictures!  I am so glad everything is going well.  Aren't the 3d u/s amazing?  I got to watch our grandson-on-the-way last Saturday in 3-D at 31 weeks.  I was teary through the whole thing.  What a miracle.  Stay well and happy.  Thanks for the update.

Chris


----------



## rho

she is beautiful and I am in awe of the technology today - how cool


----------



## drenee

I didn't have an ultrasound till I had my third child.  Of course, it was the "old" technology.  He's 24.  
He looked like an alien squirrel.  To be honest, I never did see a baby in the picture.  I hope that 
doesn't make me a bad mom.
deb


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

drenee said:


> Ella does look like Elijah. The same shaped face. How cute.
> Are you up to weekly doctor visits yet?
> Thank you for keeping us updated.
> deb


Hi, my weekly visits have started. I live at the doctors office currently.  I know its worth it though. Thanks everyone for the wonderful comments.


----------



## drenee

I know you'll be busy after the baby gets here.  But please don't forget to let us know how things go.
We tend to be KB-aunts and uncles that worry a bit.  Well, at least I do.  
So even if you, or someone for you, can pop in and say all is well, baby and mom are fine, that would be great.
Then you get us some pics later.  
deb (the worrier)


----------



## Shizu

So glad to hear both of you are doing great. And those pictures are wonderful. I wish I had those in my days.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

drenee said:


> I know you'll be busy after the baby gets here. But please don't forget to let us know how things go.
> We tend to be KB-aunts and uncles that worry a bit. Well, at least I do.
> So even if you, or someone for you, can pop in and say all is well, baby and mom are fine, that would be great.
> Then you get us some pics later.
> deb (the worrier)


 I will for sure keep in touch with all of you. I've been super busy with getting ready for baby, and homeschooling my son, nephews, and neice. I have them ahead a month of school, so I'm hoping I have at least two weeks to recover after Ella is born.  I am having a required c-section, looks like it is schedule 1/21. Last time I had to stay in the hospital for 6 days due to a blood clot. I hope this time that won't happen and I will be home 4 days after.


----------



## ak rain

Having 2 C-section I still remember the nurse telling me its the only major surgery where you are expected to work and lift (baby) after. take care of yourself never and allow family/friends to help. your heart will tell you the way
sylvia


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Beautiful pics Never!  (And a beautiful Mommie, too!)  Take care!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Thank you, you all are so nice.  I will be careful, and do the best I can to rest.


----------



## Anju 

Britany - you look wonderful, and we are all excited - like deb said, KB Aunts and Uncles!  It will be difficult for you to keep us posted but please do.

HUG HUG


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Hi,
I had my measuring ultrasound. Come to find out she is measuring about 2 weeks ahead. I'm measuring about 6 weeks big due to fluid. They won't move my due date. If she was 3 weeks big they would push it earlier. I'm very happy, I was afraid she'd be born really early. I attached a pic from the ultrasound I got today. Its not the 4D one that is really clear, but it shows how Ella has chipmunk cheeks already!!! LOL!!!


----------



## drenee

Baby Ella is growing nicely.  How exciting for you.
Glad everything is going well.  Take care of yourself.
deb


----------



## ak rain

ooh I had 3d and regular ultras too they would not diagnose anything from the 3d as it was just experimental. I was chosen for it as my high risk status. is it still that way? or have they accepted 3d ultrasounds? so happy you are doing will keep it going
sylvia


----------



## Susan in VA

This is so exciting, Never!  Only six more weeks!


----------



## Angela

Ella is so sweet looking! So happy you are doing well! Love you!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

ak rain said:


> ooh I had 3d and regular ultras too they would not diagnose anything from the 3d as it was just experimental. I was chosen for it as my high risk status. is it still that way? or have they accepted 3d ultrasounds? so happy you are doing will keep it going
> sylvia


I'm high risk, but I get the 2d u/s once a week. The 4d/3d I paid for, but it was worth it. They even gave me a dvd with the u/s on it.


----------



## ak rain

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> I'm high risk, but I get the 2d u/s once a week. The 4d/3d I paid for, but it was worth it. They even gave me a dvd with the u/s on it.


no dvd for me and I was lucky insurance covered it. did it help? yes for me in if there was something besides large baby it would have found it. there was not - so all was good. my active baby would not stay still and the better picture was good. not to scare I had feet and hands showing before head. you can guess how she came out. the miracle of medicine today
sylvia


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Six weeks?!  It'll go by much faster for us than for Never........


----------



## DonnaFaz

Oh, how wonderful!  I am happy for you!  Congrats!

My niece just called me tonight to tell me she is going to have a baby.  I can't wait!  

~Donna~


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Thank you everyone!  I think she may come earlier...I will keep you all updated.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Just thought I'd update you all on Ella. She is doing great, and I'm already having contractions. She may be here very soon. I have two doctors appts on Monday. I did this game on my Facebook, and thought it may be fun to do here. Guess when Ella will arrive, her length, and weight. I will start. 
1/5/10
19 1/2 inches long
8lbs 1oz

Here is a newer pic of me, see how huge I am....LOL!


----------



## drenee

Ohhh, how cute.  
I'll play.  1/3/10
            19"
            8lbs. 4ozs.


deb


----------



## crebel

Ella Angeleen is almost here!  Woohoo!  I predict:

1/4/10
19 1/2"
8lbs-8 1/2oz.

Lots of good wishes and prayers Never.

Chris


----------



## mlewis78

I'm no good at this but will make a wild guess:

1/6/10
19" 
8 lb. 4 oz.

Best wishes for you and your baby!


----------



## sjc

I say this calls for a Margarita.  NOT YOU; you're having a tall glass of milk...it's good for Ella; now pass the salt.


----------



## drenee

Ohhh, we can have a birthing party if Never lets us know when she goes into labor.  
deb


----------



## ak rain

oh I don't play those games. relax, breath, rest and best of luck to you and welcome to the baby when    she    arrives.
sylvia


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

sjc said:


> I say this calls for a Margarita. NOT YOU; you're having a tall glass of milk...it's good for Ella; now pass the salt.


My favorite drink. Soon enough I'll be able to have one again.


----------



## Susan in VA

Not if you're nursing you can't!  (although, with careful timing...)

I'll guess 1/7/10, 18.5", and 8 lbs 7 oz.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Susan in VA said:


> Not if you're nursing you can't! (although, with careful timing...)
> 
> I'll guess 1/7/10, 18.5", and 8 lbs 7 oz.


Thats true, I will be nursing. So maybe in about a year I can.


----------



## Anju 

We'll save some for you, sjc has a never-ending supply  

You look terrific!


----------



## Susan in VA

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Thats true, I will be nursing. So maybe in about a year I can.


Once you're at the point where you're not nursing every hour but have six hours or so in between, you can time it so that you can have ONE glass of something... figure out how long it will take you to metabolize the alcohol... then have it right after you finish one nursing session. (Have some spare milk in a bottle just in case you've miscalculated her hunger! ) I'm not a big drinker, but my doc said that a glass of wine with lunch, timed this way, would be fine.


----------



## geoffthomas

Don't worry our margaritas are mostly virtual anyway.
Along with the Confetti and sparklers and chocolate cake that are required for a KB celebration.

Woo Hoo.
Not long now.
We are happy for you and Ella.

Just sayin......


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

geoffthomas said:


> Don't worry our margaritas are mostly virtual anyway.
> Along with the Confetti and sparklers and chocolate cake that are required for a KB celebration.
> 
> Woo Hoo.
> Not long now.
> We are happy for you and Ella.
> 
> Just sayin......


Thank you! True I don't think a virtual margarita will hurt, please put extra salt around the brim of my glass!


----------



## geoffthomas

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Thank you! True I don't think a virtual margarita will hurt, please put extra salt around the brim of my glass!


You got it.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Cobbie said:


> Thinking back to the days when moderate drinking was not forbidden and our children turned out just fine. Oh, wait...let me rethink that.
> 
> Joke, joke....


LOL!


----------



## Susan in VA

Cobbie said:


> Thinking back to the days when moderate drinking was not forbidden and our children turned out just fine. Oh, wait...let me rethink that.
> 
> Joke, joke....


You mean like throughout most of human history....? Supposedly the only time drinking causes damage is during the first trimester; after that, MODERATE drinking (one beer or one glass of wine, no hard stuff) ought to be ok. But since too many people have a hard time with the concept of moderation, it's easier/better to just frown on it altogether. And of course nobody wants to be the one to challenge this fairly recent wisdom, because what if you have a couple of beers in your seventh month and then something's wrong with your child.... even if unrelated... everyone would be blaming you, and you'd feel guilty just in case it _was_ related.

(Full disclosure: I didn't know I was pregnant until nearly halfway through my pregnancy. So in the first trimester, I had a total of probably four glasses of wine, I sat in a hot tub, I breathed fumes from a herbicide I used in the garden, I painted, I ate lots of tuna... all the things you're not supposed to do. So far <touch wood> I haven't seen any ill effects on my child. I'd feel just awful if I did.)

Neversleeps, I know you've been very careful throughout, and we're all thinking of you!!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Thank you, yep I've been very careful.  Hopefully Ella is healthy when she arrives.  Now that I'm a little over 36 weeks I'm feeling better knowing she'll probably be very healthy and ready when she comes.


----------



## drenee

My guess was for 1/3...which is tomorrow.  How are you feeling, Never?  
Baby Ella getting anxious yet?

Chris (Crebel) and Cobbie have 1/4.

deb


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

drenee said:


> My guess was for 1/3...which is tomorrow. How are you feeling, Never?
> Baby Ella getting anxious yet?
> 
> Chris (Crebel) and Cobbie have 1/4.
> 
> deb


I'm feeling pretty beat, body aches pretty badly. However I'm feeling good she made it this long. Ella is ready I'm sure, she won't stop kicking! LOL!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Just thought I'd update you all on Ella. She is doing great, and I'm already having contractions. She may be here very soon. I have two doctors appts on Monday. I did this game on my Facebook, and thought it may be fun to do here. Guess when Ella will arrive, her length, and weight. I will start.
> 1/5/10
> 19 1/2 inches long
> 8lbs 1oz
> 
> Here is a newer pic of me, see how huge I am....LOL!


Looking Good Never... Here is my guess. 
1/06/10
18 3/4 in.
8 lbs. 6oz.


----------



## drenee

Never, I'm going to be bugging you to death, I'm sure.  You can ignore me if you want.  
Just wondering how you're feeling this morning.  It's wonderful that you've made it full
term.  I hope you're able to rest some.
deb


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

drenee said:


> Never, I'm going to be bugging you to death, I'm sure. You can ignore me if you want.
> Just wondering how you're feeling this morning. It's wonderful that you've made it full
> term. I hope you're able to rest some.
> deb


You could never bug me, don't worry. I'm doing good. Had lots of strong contractions last night, but they died down. I got on Monday to see my doctor and have NST appt. I have a feeling they may admitt me tomorrow. I will update you all if anything changes. I keep sneaking in naps between my nesting for baby! LOL!


----------



## drenee

Good for you for sneaking in the naps.

Chris (Crebel) and Cobbie picked 1/4.  

deb


----------



## ak rain

sneak them in now, thinking and hoping the best for you
sylvia


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

drenee said:


> Good for you for sneaking in the naps.
> 
> Chris (Crebel) and Cobbie picked 1/4.
> 
> deb


1/4 might just happen with my two appts tomorrow.


----------



## geoffthomas

I have NEVER been any good at this.
Today is my birthday and I would have guessed that - but it does not look like that is going to happen.
Just want you to have a healthy and happy Ella.

But I will go to the far side and say Jan 10.
I forgot to guess a weight and  length - so 7 pounds 5 ounces and 19 inches.

Don't want you to have to wait that long, just want to put myself in the pot but out of the reasonable running.

Just cause.....


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

oohhh, I wanna play!

1/19
20 in
8 lbs 8 ozs


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

geoffthomas said:


> I have NEVER been any good at this.
> Today is my birthday and I would have guessed that - but it does not look like that is going to happen.
> Just want you to have a healthy and happy Ella.
> 
> But I will go to the far side and say Jan 10.
> I forgot to guess a weight and length - so 7 pounds 5 ounces and 19 inches.
> 
> Don't want you to have to wait that long, just want to put myself in the pot but out of the reasonable running.
> 
> Just cause.....


Happy Birthday! Now two of my favorite people share the same bday. Very nice.


----------



## geoffthomas

You are a sweet young woman as well as being a beautiful person.
Your husband must love you madly.
And I am sure Ella will inherit it all.

Just sayin.......


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

geoffthomas said:


> You are a sweet young woman as well as being a beautiful person.
> Your husband must love you madly.
> And I am sure Ella will inherit it all.
> 
> Just sayin.......


Awww, thank you so much. That was very sweet, and you too are very sweet. (((Hugs))).


----------



## drenee

How are you feeling today?  How did you sleep last night?  Still nesting?
deb


----------



## Angela

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Just thought I'd update you all on Ella. She is doing great, and I'm already having contractions. She may be here very soon. I have two doctors appts on Monday. I did this game on my Facebook, and thought it may be fun to do here. Guess when Ella will arrive, her length, and weight. I will start.
> 1/5/10
> 19 1/2 inches long
> 8lbs 1oz
> 
> Here is a newer pic of me, see how huge I am....LOL!


You are so beautiful! I am with you, I say 1/5/10, 19.5 inches and 7lbs 14oz (my daughter's length and weight). Still praying for a safe delivery and a wonderful life with Ella!


----------



## drenee

She went to the dr. today, so I'm anxious for an update.  
deb


----------



## Angela

me too, deb!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Hi Everyone!  I went to NST and was having contractions about 4 minutes apart, and Ella is perfect.  I then went to see my doctor, and found out I'm not dilated!!!  YAY!!!  It looks like Ella may wait to be born on 1/20.  Keeping my fingers crossed she bakes until then.  I just have to watch out for more contractions, and well.... stay laying down.    I have another NST appt on Thursday and will update you all.  Thank you everyone for the kind words.


----------



## Cindy416

Sounds as if everything if going well for you and Ella. Can't wait to hear that she's here. Best wishes!


----------



## drenee

Great to hear.  Thanks for the update.  
Carol guessed 1/19.  She just might be the winner after all.

Never and Angela have guessed tomorrow, 1/5.  
deb


----------



## crebel

I'm glad my guess was wrong for today so Ella can continue to safely grow until the perfect time.  Thanks for keeping us updated - stay healthy and happy!

Chris


----------



## lynninva

I wasn't dilated the day before my daughter was born, two weeks before her due date.  Babies have a mind of their own; they like to start out showing you that they are in control of your life.

So I'm voting for tomorrow also:
1/5/10
7 lbs 1 oz
19 inches long


----------



## drenee

Never had not checked in today.  I hope she's resting.  

Meredith, and Mlewis voted for 1/6/10.

deb


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

drenee said:


> Never had not checked in today. I hope she's resting.
> 
> Meredith, and Mlewis voted for 1/6/10.
> 
> deb


Sorry I haven't checked in, everything is good.  Just had to teach school today...so it was a long day. LOL!


----------



## drenee

Okay.  Thanks for checking in.  We just care.  
Hope you have a restful night tonight.
deb


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

drenee said:


> Okay. Thanks for checking in. We just care.
> Hope you have a restful night tonight.
> deb


 Thank you! I'm so lucky to have you all in my life. I can't wait for Ella to be here, and to post pics of her.


----------



## Anju 

Never - HUG for you !

now go *rest* - you know you won't get much opportunity real soon


----------



## rho

I didn't have a guess but I keep checking this thread - can't wait for the day and to see pictures


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

We all keep checking this thread!


----------



## drenee

I keep coming to this thread before I go to the Good Morning thread.  
Before that I was keeping tabs on our new Savannah Kay.  

deb


----------



## geoffthomas

And before that Martin's baby.
And before that koolmnbv (has anyone heard from her, by the way?)

So we DO try to fulfill our roles as virtual relatives, I think.

Keep on giving us updates and pics and we can be very supportive.

Just sayin......


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Hi everyone!  No Ella yet.  Teaching the kids and escaped for a little break....LOL!  Just wanted you all to know all is good.    You guys are awesome virtual aunts and uncles.


----------



## drenee

Susan has 1/7/10.  
Then we have a gap and nobody has picked a day until 1/10.  
deb


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

drenee said:


> Susan has 1/7/10.
> Then we have a gap and nobody has picked a day until 1/10.
> deb


OK, now I have a second guess (I can do that right?) 1/14/10

8.4 & 19.4


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Hi everyone! No Ella yet. Teaching the kids and escaped for a little break....LOL! Just wanted you all to know all is good.  You guys are awesome virtual aunts and uncles.


Awesome, Winks! Thanks for the update... Just wondering if you are gonna get rid of that kitty and replace it with a picture of Ella? I suspect that little kitty is pretty darn tired by now.


----------



## drenee

Meredith, absolutly guess again.  After tomorrow the next guess is 1/10.  
deb


----------



## Andra

DH's birthday is January 9th so I guess that.
No idea what's realistic for the others since my kids are all 4-feets...
I'm glad to hear that you are doing well.  Looking forward to seeing Ella.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

drenee said:


> Meredith, absolutly guess again. After tomorrow the next guess is 1/10.
> deb


Thanks Deb!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Awesome, Winks! Thanks for the update... Just wondering if you are gonna get rid of that kitty and replace it with a picture of Ella? I suspect that little kitty is pretty darn tired by now.


I was thinking of getting rid of the kitty, and putting up my son Elijah holding Ella once she is born. I'm afraid people may be upset at the kitty disappearing. LOL!


----------



## lynninva

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> I was thinking of getting rid of the kitty, and putting up my son Elijah holding Ella once she is born. I'm afraid people may be upset at the kitty disappearing. LOL!


I say go for it. Besides, kitty needs a break to get a drink or something. And then it can be a trivia question in a future contest: "What was Neversleepsawink's original avatar?"


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> I was thinking of getting rid of the kitty, and putting up my son Elijah holding Ella once she is born. I'm afraid people may be upset at the kitty disappearing. LOL!


That's his name! I'm sorry, I meant to mention him earlier but could not remember his name and was thinking Eli, but was not for sure, and I'm ill today & lazy so I did not go back to look for his name.  Sorry... I remember the cute picture of him in costume! That would be cute...with both of them! But, you are right we would miss "Winks" (the kitty) that's my name for her! I tried to change my Avatar but was afraid people would not even know me without my "eye"! 



lynninva said:


> I say go for it. Besides, kitty needs a break to get a drink or something. And then it can be a trivia question in a future contest: "What was Neversleepsawink's original avatar?"


 Hmmmm... we could WIN TOO!  'Cause we'd be the first to "call in"!


----------



## Susan in VA

lynninva said:


> I say go for it. Besides, kitty needs a break to get a drink or something. And then it can be a trivia question in a future contest: "What was Neversleepsawink's original avatar?"


As if anyone could forget that cat!


----------



## Susan in VA

If tomorrow goes by and Ella continues to be content to stay put, I'll vote for the day that she's actually scheduled to arrive  --  I think you said that's the 2Oth?  Because that would mean that everything is progressing according to plan, and that she has as much time as possible to get herself ready.


----------



## mlewis78

You could replace the duck with the kitty.


----------



## Susan in VA

mlewis78 said:


> You could replace the duck with the kitty.


I'll second that! You know we'd miss the cat...


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Good idea, I will try to put the kitty near my Donald Duck.  I will put a picture of Elijah and Ella as my avatar.    That way "Winks" won't have to disappear.  LOL!

Edit, it worked!  
For now my pic is Elijah, and the ultrasound of Ella at 30 weeks.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Good idea, I will try to put the kitty near my Donald Duck. I will put a picture of Elijah and Ella as my avatar.  That way "Winks" won't have to disappear. LOL!
> 
> Edit, it worked!
> For now my pic is Elijah, and the ultrasound of Ella at 30 weeks.


I LOVE IT!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> I LOVE IT!


Thank you! I have to change my guess too. I will now say 1/20 even though my entire family is guessing 1/10. LOL!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Today I have my NST appt, hoping Ella will stay calm while being monitored and I don't have too many contractions.  I'm 37 weeks today, so I'm getting more and more excited knowing Ella will be here very soon.  I will write everyone tonight after my NST appt and when I get done signing c-section papers.  Hope everyone has a wonderful day.  Talk to you all soon.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

I am home from my NST testing.  It went great, no contractions.    Ella also kept waving in the ultrasound we did.  So cute!!!  I also picked up all my meds for after the c-section and signed the papers for the c-section.  This is becoming so real now...and very exciting!


----------



## rho

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> I am home from my NST testing. It went great, no contractions.  Ella also kept waving in the ultrasound we did. So cute!!!


sounds like Ella is getting ready to come out and say hi since she is practicing waving


----------



## drenee

Never, still thinking about you and baby Ella, and the rest of your family.  
deb


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

ok, keep resting.  I think the rest of us had better practice our breathing techniques!
I'm starting to get goosebumps when I read this thread!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> ok, keep resting. I think the rest of us had better practice our breathing techniques!
> I'm starting to get goosebumps when I read this thread!


I can hardly wait, I keep getting goosebumps just thinking she'll be in my arms soon.


----------



## drenee

No takers for Saturday, January 9th.  

Do you have your bag packed, and her little clothes ready?  
OMG, I'd forgot how much fun having a baby can be.
deb


----------



## HappyGuy

Before you run off to the hospital, just want to say thanks for sharing this with us. It has been interesting and brought back memories of waiting for my two way bqck when.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

drenee said:


> No takers for Saturday, January 9th.
> 
> Do you have your bag packed, and her little clothes ready?
> OMG, I'd forgot how much fun having a baby can be.
> deb


Yes, I packed my suitcase last month.  I think I have everything. Its a big suitcase. LOL!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

FearNot said:


> Before you run off to the hospital, just want to say thanks for sharing this with us. It has been interesting and brought back memories of waiting for my two way bqck when.


Thank you! Its very nice to have people interested in my little one on the way.  I'm happy to share with all the wonderful people on here.


----------



## geoffthomas

We are not just about an ereader or books, even.
We have become a community (IMHO).

Hugs Never.


----------



## drenee

Absolutely we are a community!!  

Never normally checks in late afternoon, early evening.  
Hope she's resting while she can.
deb


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Thank you! Its very nice to have people interested in my little one on the way.  I'm happy to share with all the wonderful people on here.


WE are so happy you are sharing this special time with us too!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Hi everyone, thanks again for all the kind words.  (((Hugs))) to all!  Last night I started having lots of contractions, however they stopped.  I'm not having many this morning, so it looks like Ella will still be baking.    I'm lucky to have such a wonderful virtual family.  I will keep updating.    Have a great day.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Glad to hear everything is going OK.  I really like what you've done with your Avatar and the Duck & Winks in your posts, love the kitty and would miss it if not there.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> Glad to hear everything is going OK. I really like what you've done with your Avatar and the Duck & Winks in your posts, love the kitty and would miss it if not there.


Thank you!


----------



## drenee

No one has picked today for Ella's birthday.  So she better stay where she is today.  
deb


----------



## ak rain

or Ella can come today with an "I am woman" attitude  and 
sylvia


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

drenee said:


> No one has picked today for Ella's birthday. So she better stay where she is today.
> deb


My sister thought she'd come today, 1/10/10 is a nice sounding bday...however I'm not having contractions today. Looks like she may be waiting until later.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Cobbie said:


> Ella will arrive when she is ready and not a day earlier. She's showing her independence already. Good for her! We will all wait patiently for your little princess...well, we'll _try_ to wait patiently.


Thank you! She has already amazed me, my family, and even my doctor. They all guessed originally she'd be here in late December due to her measuring big. She has showed us all she has her own agenda.


----------



## HappyGuy

This is better than a Kindle watch thread.  Will it be today, we wonder??


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

FearNot said:


> This is better than a Kindle watch thread. Will it be today, we wonder??


LOL! No Ella today. She is doing great, went to the doctor and she kept saying how healthy and active she is. Tomorrow I have another NST appt....so maybe she will come tomorrow.  Keeping fingers crossed she'll still wait until 1/20.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Just checking to see if any news.  Hope you are resting, Never.....


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Hi,
  I was still having contractions during my NST visit, but they were okayed.  I'm home now, trying to rest a bit while grading the kids tests.  I am only teaching the kids until friday, and then I will let myself have 2 weeks off.    So far Ella is still waiting for 1/20.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

She is sure cozy in there!  I am so happy that she is getting all her proper growing time.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Hi,
> I was still having contractions during my NST visit, but they were okayed. I'm home now, trying to rest a bit while grading the kids tests. I am only teaching the kids until friday, and then I will let myself have 2 weeks off.  So far Ella is still waiting for 1/20.


Hey! we were typing at the SAME TIME! Enjoy your teaching and then REST!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Hey! we were typing at the SAME TIME! Enjoy your teaching and then REST!


Thank you! I should be going to bed soon...if she lets me sleep.


----------



## Susan in VA

Neversleeps, when Ella decides to make her Grand Entrance to the world, you'll be in the hospital for a few days...  likely without internet access....  is there any way you can authorize someone else to sign on here and post just to let us know that everything's ok?  Or maybe you could call someone here who will then relay the info in a post.  I hope that doesn't sound too pushy or intrusive but I'm sure I'm not the only one who's going to be checking here every ten minutes for news when the day comes....


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Susan in VA said:


> Neversleeps, when Ella decides to make her Grand Entrance to the world, you'll be in the hospital for a few days... likely without internet access.... is there any way you can authorize someone else to sign on here and post just to let us know that everything's ok? Or maybe you could call someone here who will then relay the info in a post. I hope that doesn't sound too pushy or intrusive but I'm sure I'm not the only one who's going to be checking here every ten minutes for news when the day comes....


Good idea, could I give you my phone number? I can text you to let you know she is here. Will that work?


----------



## Susan in VA

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Good idea, could I give you my phone number? I can text you to let you know she is here. Will that work?


I wouldn't want to call you and interrupt Important Baby Stuff, but I'll PM you mine!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

YaY!  Susan's going to keep us updated!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Susan in VA said:


> I wouldn't want to call you and interrupt Important Baby Stuff, but I'll PM you mine!


Thank you, I will give you mine too so you'll know its me when I text.


----------



## Anju 

thanks Susan and Never - was wondering how we were going to get the news!


----------



## crebel

Yippee, I am glad there is a plan!  Susan, you will be the first "virtual aunt" to know - lucky you!


----------



## geoffthomas

Susan,
You rock!
Always thoughtful and inventive.

Never,
Hang in there - not long now.

Ella,
Can't wait.

Just sayin.....


----------



## rho

Susan that was smart - I was wondering the same thing but I hadn't managed to think of anything


----------



## drenee

Susan, how awesome of you to do this for all of us, and Never too.  

Meredith had picked today and Carol has 1/19.  

deb


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Hi everyone!  So far no contractions today.    Ella is still baking nicely.  I am hoping to find out from the hospital tomorrow if I have internet service there, if I do I will post pics from the hospital too.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Hi everyone! So far no contractions today.  Ella is still baking nicely. I am hoping to find out from the hospital tomorrow if I have internet service there, if I do I will post pics from the hospital too.


WOW! You don't know how exciting this is for US!  I see your name on the recent posts on your thread and I can't click fast enough to find out if you were on here saying (As if you would jump on the KB on your way out the door  ) LOL "I am on my way people! I am going to have Ella!"   Thanks for checking in I am glad everything is going well.


----------



## drenee

Meredith, I know how you feel.  We are loving Ella-watch even more than Kindlewatch.  
deb


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

More goosebumps!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> WOW! You don't know how exciting this is for US!  I see your name on the recent posts on your thread and I can't click fast enough to find out if you were on here saying (As if you would jump on the KB on your way out the door  ) LOL "I am on my way people! I am going to have Ella!"   Thanks for checking in I am glad everything is going well.


Lol! Actually the night before on 1/19 I will write you all. I have to get up at 7am on 1/20 to get everything ready. I have to be admitted to the hospital at 9am...and my c-section is at 11:00am. Hoping Ella will be in my arms by 11:30am on 1/20. I do have a NST appt tomorrow, hoping everything goes well that way will be born when scheduled.  I feel bad posting since everyone is waiting for the post saying she is here. LOL!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Lol! Actually the night before on 1/19 I will write you all. I have to get up at 7am on 1/20 to get everything ready. I have to be admitted to the hospital at 9am...and my c-section is at 11:00am. Hoping Ella will be in my arms by 11:30am on 1/20. I do have a NST appt tomorrow, hoping everything goes well that way will be born when scheduled.  I feel bad posting since everyone is waiting for the post saying she is here. LOL!


No, no, no... you keep posting Ma'am... if you could only see all of us scrambling to hit our keys to get to this thread! 

Oh, and thank you for planning to post in advance.  We will be anxiously awaiting your post.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Thank you!    I will keep posting....contractions started again.  OUCH!  Hopefully they'll stop soon.


----------



## Susan in VA

Geoff, Rho, Deb  --  c'mon, all I did was send Never my phone number, it's not like I'm the midwife or anything...   

Never, if you post the night before you go in, we'll know that everything's going according to plan and that Ella hasn't suddenly become impatient less than 24 hours before her scheduled welcoming party.

Less than a week now, this is so exciting!!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Early morning check of this thread!  Well, you never know.....


----------



## Susan in VA

^^^  LOL!


----------



## drenee

Now I get nervous when Susan or Never post.    
deb


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

drenee said:


> Now I get nervous when Susan or Never post.
> deb


Sorry.  Just thought I'd let you know Ella is still baking nicely. I have a NST appt at 3:50pm today. Right now it is 11:51am here so it will be awhile.


----------



## drenee

Never, don't apologize.  You've been so nice to share Ella with us since she was, well, a "gummy bear".  
We just feel like we already know her.
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

Yeah Never.
We love our reports.
We are just excited and "go on alert" when we see a post - - - - until we realize that all is still on hold.
You and Ella just keep on doing what you're doing.
We will just be Nervous Nellies - virtual aunts, uncles and grandthings.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Thank you everyone!  Once again, you all are the best virtual family anyone could ask for.  I'm so lucky!  Well I'm going to be leaving soon for my NST appt.  Hoping she passes with flying colors so she can continue to bake until 1/20.  I do have to say it feels like I'm lugging a 20lbs baby at this point.  LOL!


----------



## drenee

Good luck, Never and baby Ella.  I'm heading to the lake for the weekend, but I'll be sure to check in on you and Ella.
deb


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Hi all!  Ella passed her NST test today.  YAY!  The NST nurse guessed her weight to be about 8 1/2 pounds too.  My son Elijah came and met the nurses, they fell in love with him.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Hi all! Ella passed her NST test today. YAY! The NST nurse guessed her weight to be about 8 1/2 pounds too. My son Elijah came and met the nurses, they fell in love with him.


Hmmmm... I guessed 8.4...


----------



## corkyb

Wow, this is getting so exciting, I just had to post.  Good luck Never, I hope your baby sleeps til next week (and that you get some too).
Paula ny


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Well last night wasn't a good night for me.  I woke up every 20 minutes (practice for baby, maybe) and I finally closed my eyes for good I thought at 3:30am, to be woke up by a 4.3 earthquake at 4am.  Of course I couldn't go back to sleep until 8am.    As soon as I woke up for good at 9am I noticed I have a very bad sore throat.   I hope I'm not really sick, I don't want to give Ella anything when she is born in 4 days.  I'm suppose to go to a family friends 1st bday party too today....so I'm waiting it out.  My timing isn't so good.  I will try to post again tonight.  I was hoping to re-clean the house today too, if I'm ill I don't know how that will happen.  

Have to keep focusing on the good news, Ella is almost here!!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Keep yourself well hydrated with water and fruit juice.  It may just be that your throat is scratchy from a lot of mouth breathing at night. . .especially if it was an unsettled night.  Gargling with Listerine will help, as does the warm salty water previously recommended. . . .but keeping hydrated will do a lot if it's not actually an illness and just dryness. . . . . . . .


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Thank you everyone!  I think I must of slept with my mouth wide open, since it doesn't hurt anymore.  I'm feeling a lot better.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

All my babies were late -    But Never - you are on a schedule unless Ella makes up her mind to arrive sooner!
On a different note - I leave Tuesday for 3 weeks in Illinois- with no computer at my Dad's house.  so unless I use my brother's when I go over to his house, I'm going to miss out on all this excitement!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

My mother always said babies never came either early or late. . . . .it's just that the doctors didn't always know how to count. . . . .


----------



## Susan in VA

Carol, you'll miss intinst's birthday wishes!  Hope you can find an opportunity to check in.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> All my babies were late -  But Never - you are on a schedule unless Ella makes up her mind to arrive sooner!
> On a different note - I leave Tuesday for 3 weeks in Illinois- with no computer at my Dad's house. so unless I use my brother's when I go over to his house, I'm going to miss out on all this excitement!


Oh I'm sorry. I can send you a pic message of Ella when she is born if you'd like. If anyone wants a pic message via phone feel free to PM me with your number. I will add you to my contacts. Or I can email you if you get a chance to use your brothers computer. Just let me know.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

I'll be able to check in once or twice, so don't worry about me!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> I'll be able to check in once or twice, so don't worry about me!


That's good.


----------



## HappyGuy

Bump


----------



## drenee

I was not able to check this thread all weekend, and it was driving me crazy.  
I thought about your little family the entire time.  Can't wait to see the pics.
deb


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

drenee said:


> I was not able to check this thread all weekend, and it was driving me crazy.
> I thought about your little family the entire time. Can't wait to see the pics.
> deb


Sorry. 
Good news is Ella still isn't here, she is still baking. It looks like her bday will for sure be 1/20 around 11am.  I'm feeling great today, nerves are on edge. I can't sleep much, I'm just so anxious. Well today I'm doing laundry for the last time before Ella arrives, and have to go to the hospital to get blood drawn. Talk to you all soon.


----------



## Cindy416

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Sorry.
> Good news is Ella still isn't here, she is still baking. It looks like her bday will for sure be 1/20 around 11am.  I'm feeling great today, nerves are on edge. I can't sleep much, I'm just so anxious. Well today I'm doing laundry for the last time before Ella arrives, and have to go to the hospital to get blood drawn. Talk to you all soon.


Best wishes. We'll be waiting to hear the news and see pics!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

I had my bloodwork done today, and everything came back great.  I already have to wear a hospital band, weird.  I'm at home, trying to relax between laundry loads.


----------



## drenee

Glad to hear you're doing okay, Never.  
Don't overdo it.
deb


----------



## crebel

Tomorrow, tomorrow, tomorrow!!!  I think we are all so excited for you and Ella!  Special blessings for you for a good day and rest tonight.  Can't wait to hear how well everything goes.


----------



## Margaret

Tomorrow is the big day!  You will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Thanks everyone.  I think I've dusted all the walls in my house, LOL!  I guess the more nervous I get the more I clean.  Today I'm charging everything again, to make sure all is in order.  I will recheck my suitcase for the 10th time, just in case I forgot something.  LOL!  I'm so nervous, yet so excited to finally see Ellla.  Tomorrow at this time I will be having my c-section.


----------



## drenee

How exciting.  I can't even imagine what you're going through right now.  
Don't overdo it.  Get some rest while you can.
deb


----------



## rho

ohhh one more day - YIPPEE -


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

I just got back from my last NST testing...Ella is perfect.  I got another u/s pic of her beautiful head...its hard to make out since she is getting so crammed in me.  LOL!  My doctor showed up at the hospital while I was getting my NST done, she made sure I was ready for tomorrow.  She is a great doctor, I'm very lucky.


----------



## Cindy416

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> I just got back from my last NST testing...Ella is perfect. I got another u/s pic of her beautiful head...its hard to make out since she is getting so crammed in me. LOL! My doctor showed up at the hospital while I was getting my NST done, she made sure I was ready for tomorrow. She is a great doctor, I'm very lucky.


I'm really excited for you, and will be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers tomorrow morning!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Winks, rest well tonight. I want to let you know that I am praying for Ella's safe arrival... she is so beautiful! Sleep well my friend... may be a lonnnnnng time until you get another full night's rest... but remember, since the beginning I have called her "BabysleepsALot"!


----------



## luvmy4brats

I hope you get a good nights sleep tonight. So excited that you'll soon be holding little Ella in your arms.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Winks, rest well tonight. I want to let you know that I am praying for Ella's safe arrival... she is so beautiful! Sleep well my friend... may be a lonnnnnng time until you get another full night's rest... but remember, since the beginning I have called her "BabysleepsALot"!


Thanks everyone. Cute name, I like BabysleepsAlot. I will go to bed soon, or at least try. I'm very lucky to have you all as my support. I want to thank you all!  ((Hugs)) I will try to write as soon as I come home.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Thanks everyone. Cute name, I like BabysleepsAlot. I will go to bed soon, or at least try. I'm very lucky to have you all as my support. I want to thank you all!  ((Hugs)) I will try to write as soon as I come home.


Nite Winks!


----------



## ladyknight33

Praying for a safe delivery tomorrow.  So happy that Ella "baked" the entire 40 weeks.


----------



## Andra

Today's the big day.  Praying for Never and Ella for an uneventful delivery.


----------



## geoffthomas

OK.
I have not posted and have "held it in".
But Woo Hoo.



Baby Ella watch is down to the wire.

Just sayin.....


----------



## drenee

I'm so excited. It's Baby Ella's birthday today!!



deb


----------



## crebel

^^EXACTLY!!!!!


----------



## ak rain

hoping for a smooth landing for you and best hopes
sylvia


----------



## Cindy416

Anyone know what time zone Never is in?


----------



## drenee

I believe she's in California.  I think it's PST.  
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

*NO NEWS YET*

but I just wanted to post and let everyone know that my cell phone will be right next to me all day and that I'll post _as soon_ as I hear from Neversleeps.

She's on California time, so I imagine it will be a couple of hours at least... she's hardly going to text from the OR.


----------



## Susan in VA

Fifteen minutes after I posted that last message, Neversleeps texted to say she was leaving for the hospital.


----------



## drenee

Woo hoo....how exciting that she is texting you.  I am going to be glued to my computer today.  
deb


----------



## luvmy4brats

This is way more exciting than Kindle watch!


----------



## drenee

^^ That's an understatement.  Especially since we've been watching her grow for such a long time.  
No UPS truck involved either.
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

*WELCOME, BABY ELLA!!*

*Baby Sleepsalot is here, and everything's fine.

Never's text, in its entirety:

"Hi... Ella was born @ 10:35 am. She is 8 lbs and 1 oz. Perfect. "*


----------



## drenee

WOW. Wasn't she scheduled for 11? They got to her early. Awesome. 
I hope she sends you a picture pretty soon.

WELCOME BABY ELLA!!

deb


----------



## Margaret

Wonderful news!  Glad to hear that Baby Ella and her Mommy both are well.


----------



## Angela

_*Happy Birthday Ella!!
We are so happy for you and your family.*_​


----------



## Andra

So glad to hear that all's well.  Thanks Susan for volunteering to keep us posted.


----------



## Susan in VA

Happy to be the bearer of good news.  

I don't know whether she'll have web access over the next couple of days, but if not, I'll relay any further information she sends.


----------



## chellie

HOORAY!!!

Welcome, Baby Ella!!  When will she be receiving her first Kindle?


----------



## crebel

Completely awesome!  Thanks for the great news Susan.  I swear I was checking this thread every 10-15 minutes all day - it must have been like a watched pot - as soon as I stopped checking and read for a half hour, news of Ella's arrival finally came!

Welcome Ella and congratulations to Neversleeps and family.


----------



## Susan in VA

crebel said:


> Completely awesome! Thanks for the great news Susan. I swear I was checking this thread every 10-15 minutes all day - it must have been like a watched pot - as soon as I stopped checking and read for a half hour, news of Ella's arrival finally came!
> 
> Welcome Ella and congratulations to Neversleeps and family.


And I was at home at the computer with the cell phone beside me all day... and then the text came right during the half hour that I went to pick up DD from school.  Definitely a watched pot.


----------



## Cindy416

Thanks for relaying the news, Susan.  It's always exciting when a much-anticipated baby finally arrives.  Congratulations, Never!  Can't wait for pictures!!!!!!


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Welcome Baby Ella!!  Congratulations Never, to you and your family.


----------



## ak rain

Happy Birthday mom, welcome to the outside world baby. we are all here trying to make the world safe for you.
sylvia


----------



## HappyGuy

Congrats to family and ditto the welcomes!!!  Woohoo!!!!!


----------



## ladyknight33

WooHoo Ellla's here!!!!

Congrats to the family and may God's continued blessing be with them.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Welcome to the world Baby Ella!


----------



## loonlover

Congratulations to Never and welcome to the world Ella!


----------



## Aravis60

Congratulations!! Congratulations!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Congratulations Never and welcome to Ella.  We are so glad that everything went so well for both of you.  Look forward to hearing more and seeing pictures when you can get them to us.


----------



## pomlover2586

Congrats Never!   Welcome Baby Ella!!!!!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Almost 12 hours old right?
Happy Birth Day Baby Ella!  
Congratulations Ms. NeverSleepsAWink, Elijah & family!


----------



## mlewis78

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Happy Birth Day Baby Ella!
> Congratulations Ms. NeverSleepsAWink, Elijah & family!




I liked this one so much that I'm stealing it for my congratulations and best to Never and her baby.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

mlewis78 said:


> I liked this one so much that I'm stealing it for my congratulations and best to Never and her baby.


----------



## rho

Happy Birthday Baby Ella - welcome to the world - and your mom will not only be the bestest mom going but you really lucked out she is a READER to boot - what fun you will have listening to her read you stories and teach you to enjoy it as much as we all do - 

Congratulations to the rest of the family too!!!


----------



## intinst

Congratulations Never and big bro Elijah! Happy Birthday Ella!


----------



## Anju 

Never - congrats on your precious. We have missed you but it's a good reason! Hope you can get a copy of all these posts so when Baby Ella is old enough to read (that's in about a year right?) she will see how excited we all were. Elijah will be such a good big brother for her and I am sure he is as excited as us.

It will take you forever to get though all these messages, but just take your time.

HUGS HUGS HUGS


----------



## char

Welcome to the world, baby Ella!  And congrats to Mom & Dad!


----------



## sherylb

Congratulations and welcome baby Ella!


----------



## Kathy

*Happy Birthday Ella*​


----------



## drenee

I hope Baby Ella and Never get to come home tomorrow.  
deb


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Hi everyone!!! Thank you everyone, I'm sitting here sobbing at the posts. Thanks Susan for updating too!!!

I got to the hospital at 8:45am on 1/20. My doctor met me right away, and wanted to know if I was willing to have my c-section a little early. Of course I didn't mind. They wheeled me in the operating room arouned 10:10. Soon I was numb, and the c-section was happening. They called in Nick (Daddy) and they pulled her out. She was crying, a wonderful cry. They weighed her, 8lbs 1oz. My guess! She was 19 1/4 inches long ( I guessed 19 1/2 inches). I couldn't stop crying. So excited, and happy she was here and healthy. They wheeled me to recovery where I was reunited with Ella which is one of the first pics I'm posting. I have lots more pics, just didn't download my camera yet. These pics are from my cell phone. I will post more tomorrow . I took many pics of my son holding her too. He wasn't allowed in the hospital due to swine flu. I've been home a few hours only, haven't had any rest yet. I'm off to relax a bit. (((Hugs to all))). Once again, thanks everyone!!!
Ella just a few minutes old, expains the gunk in her hair:








Ella being wheeled to recovery with me:








Ella smiling at 2 days old:








Ella today, wide awake. (3 days old):


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Hi everyone!!! Thank you everyone, I'm sitting here sobbing at the posts. Thanks Susan for updating too!!!
> 
> I got to the hospital at 8:45am on 1/20. My doctor met me right away, and wanted to know if I was willing to have my c-section a little early. Of course I didn't mind. They wheeled me in the operating room arouned 10:10. Soon I was numb, and the c-section was happening. They called in Nick (Daddy) and they pulled her out. She was crying, a wonderful cry. They weighed her, 8lbs 1oz. My guess! She was 19 1/4 inches long ( I guessed 19 1/2 inches). I couldn't stop crying. So excited, and happy she was here and healthy. They wheeled me to recovery where I was reunited with Ella which is one of the first pics I'm posting. I have lots more pics, just didn't download my camera yet. These pics are from my cell phone. I will post more tomorrow . I took many pics of my son holding her too. He wasn't allowed in the hospital due to swine flu. I've been home a few hours only, haven't had any rest yet. I'm off to relax a bit. (((Hugs to all))). Once again, thanks everyone!!!
> Ella just a few minutes old, expains the gunk in her hair:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ella being wheeled to recovery with me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ella smiling at 2 days old:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ella today, wide awake. (3 days old):


BEAUTIFUL! & SMILING ALREADY!!!! She got smarter and smarter each day she stayed in her comfy little home!  Rest up MA'am and I hope BabySleepsALot... SLEEPS a LOT for you!


----------



## geoffthomas

Oh, my.
I am in love again.
I always fall for the young girls.
I have two precious granddaughters.

Now we all have a virtual granddaughter/niece.

Sleep well Never and Ella.


----------



## pomlover2586

Oh Never! Baby Ella is an absolute angel! Look how adorable she is! And what a smile! Congrats again i'm so happy for you!


----------



## Cindy416

She's absolutely beautiful!  Congrats again, Never!!


----------



## ladyknight33

She's gorgeous!!!!

Congrats once again and enjoy your blessing.


----------



## Susan in VA

What a great smile!!  And in the first picture you can tell she looks like you, and even more like Elijah.  Congratulations again and a big hug!!


----------



## ak rain

a perfect miracle, welcome
sylvia


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Beautiful baby!!!  These pictures are great (and from a cell phone too).  Baby Ella looks very happy to be here and receiving such a heartfelt welcome.  Congrats to the happy family!


----------



## Margaret

What a beautiful baby!  Enjoy every minute of these newborn days, Never, although I do hope you get some sleep, at least a few winks.


----------



## Anju 

never, what a wonderful baby - I'm with everyone else in hoping babysleepsalot sleeps a lot at night time.  Looking forward to the pictures of Ella and Elijah.  I have never seen two more beautiful girls than yours and Cheerios!  Thanks for sharing her with all of us.


----------



## drenee

Never, thank you so much for thinking of all of your friends here and posting pictures for us so quickly.  
I have tears in my eyes looking at her adorable pictures.  Get some rest and then get us some more pics.
She's so sweet.  
deb


----------



## Kathy

She is so sweet. What a beautiful baby. Love and kisses to her.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Thank you!  I'm so happy to be home and able to share with you all.  I will be posting more pics as soon as download all the pics from my camera.


----------



## telracs

Baby pictures!  Yeah!  She's gorgeous Never!


----------



## lynninva

Congratulations, Never!  Ella is beautiful!

I like that the last picture shows her wide awake - the day she came home.  I think the look in her eye is: "OK, this is what I've been waiting for - I don't want to miss a minute of this."  

I hope you can rest when she does; I know that is more difficult when you have another child to care for at home.  And I'm sure you & Elijah have some catching up to do after being apart the past few days.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Here are some pics I downloaded todaythat I couldn't wait to share with Ella's virtual family. 

First time I met my daughter, minutes after she was born:









Daddy's first time holding his daughter:









We are so excited to finally meet our Ella:









Ella's first doctor check, she is perfect! 









Ella's hospital pic:









Ella's first car ride home, can't wait to meet her big brother!









Ella finally gets to meet her big brother. Love at first sight.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Such a beautiful baby, Never.


----------



## vg

Congratulations - she's absolutely the cutest little "Gummy Bear" I've seen!


----------



## pomlover2586

She is just darling! Both of your children are! Congrats!


----------



## drenee

How beautiful, Never.  The picture with her brother is so very sweet..brings tears to my eyes.
deb


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Thank you everyone!


Well, Ma'am... does she sleep a lot?


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

She sleeps more than me...LOL!  She mostly eats though.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> She sleeps more than me...LOL! She mostly eats though.


Well, then _you _ *really* need to rest!


----------



## geoffthomas

Ella is just perfect!


----------



## Susan in VA

Yes she is!!


----------



## Anju 

perfect avatar!  Big hug to Elijah, he will be an awesome DBB


----------



## Margaret

What a beautiful family you have!  You are truly blessed!  On a lighter note - I loved Baby Ella's hospital picture.  The little sweater she is wearing looks just like the one I bought for my grandaughter when she was born.


----------



## Cindy416

Never, your family is beautiful!!  Thanks for sharing your photos with us. You are truly blessed. Enjoy every minute of raising your beautiful children, as they'll grow up right before your eyes and you'll wonder where they years went. 

Take care of yourself, by the way.


----------



## HappyGuy

Congratulations to you all. What a blessing! And thanks so much for sharing this special time with us.


----------



## rho

oh thank you for the pictures - she is a cutie and I love the picture of her and her big brother


----------



## Andra

Thanks for posting the photos.  She is beautiful.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Hi,
Here are a few new pics of the kids. I thought I'd share them with all of you. 








Ella and Elijah visiting my hubbys family. 1/30/10








Ella's announcement picture. 2/4/10








Elijah watching his sister for me on while I was getting ready. 2/4/10


----------



## drenee

Thank you, Never.  Those are awesome.  Ella looks so tickled to be with her brother in the bottom picture.  
deb


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

drenee said:


> Thank you, Never. Those are awesome. Ella looks so tickled to be with her brother in the bottom picture.
> deb


Thank you! Seems like Elijah is her favorite person. They already have a strong bond.


----------



## telracs

Love the announcement picture.


----------



## Susan in VA

^^^  Me too.  Those eyes!!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Thank you, I bought the hat and blanket on Etsy from a real sweet lady about two weeks before Ella was born.  Me and my mom took her pic yesterday, we put a white sheet on our couch did our best to make it look professional.  LOL!


----------



## crebel

I love them smiling together in the last picture.  Great kids - you did fabulous work Never!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Thank you


----------



## Anju 

Well it does look professional!  Elijah looks so happy - nice kids, thanks for sharing.  Give 'em a big love from Virtual Aunt Dona


----------



## Margaret

Thank you for sharing your beautiful pictures.  I especially like the last one of Ella and her big brother.


----------



## Cindy416

Great photos, Never!  Thanks so much for sharing. Brings back memories of when my girls were little. The years just fly by, but it's amazing how quickly the memories come flooding back at times (especially when looking at others' beautiful children).


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Thank you everyone!  I'm so blessed to have my wonderful family, and my wonderful virtual family too.  I wake up amazed every day, can't believe how blessed my life has been.  Every morning Elijah comes in my room, checks on his sister and gets outfits for her and me to wear. So sweet. He then watches her until I get dressed and brush my teeth.  Ella is always content when her brother watches her the few minutes I get dressed.  She just smiles and stares at him, and Elijah is grinning the whole time.  He keeps talking about how his prayers were answered.  After I lost my baby in 2008 he prayed every day for a baby, he'd say I want a sister and a brother would be fine too.  LOL!  I decided to try again at the end of April 2009, and on May 20th I took a test that was positive.  Talk about perfect timing, my sons b-day is May 21st.  When I told him on his b-day he cried happy tears and did cartwheels for a long time.  When we went to the ultrasound to see if I was having a boy or girl, they said girl... Elijah cheered.  Now seeing them together I can't believe how they both love each other so much.  God has been very good to me.


----------



## char

You have been very blessed.  Love the pics & thanks for updating them for us.  Your children are beautiful!!!!!


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Beautiful babies!!  Both are very blessed and you can see how much Elijah loves his sister.


----------



## mlewis78

It is so wonderful that brother Elijah is so happy with sister Ella right from the beginning.


----------



## Kathy

What beautiful children. Everyone looks so happy.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Never,
I've been out of touch for these past three weeks visiting my Dad.  Susan contacted me that Ella had arrived (Thanks Susan!) so I knew everything went ok.  Just got back tonight, and had to check out the posts and WOW! is she ever beautiful!  And I do mean BEAUTIFUL!  I wish I could hug her myself, so give her hugs for me, and lots of kisses too.  What a wonderful family you have!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Never,
> I've been out of touch for these past three weeks visiting my Dad. Susan contacted me that Ella had arrived (Thanks Susan!) so I knew everything went ok. Just got back tonight, and had to check out the posts and WOW! is she ever beautiful! And I do mean BEAUTIFUL! I wish I could hug her myself, so give her hugs for me, and lots of kisses too. What a wonderful family you have!


Thank you! I will.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Thank you everyone! I'm so blessed to have my wonderful family, and my wonderful virtual family too. I wake up amazed every day, can't believe how blessed my life has been. Every morning Elijah comes in my room, checks on his sister and gets outfits for her and me to wear. So sweet. He then watches her until I get dressed and brush my teeth. Ella is always content when her brother watches her the few minutes I get dressed. She just smiles and stares at him, and Elijah is grinning the whole time. He keeps talking about how his prayers were answered. After I lost my baby in 2008 he prayed every day for a baby, he'd say I want a sister and a brother would be fine too. LOL! I decided to try again at the end of April 2009, and on May 20th I took a test that was positive. Talk about perfect timing, my sons b-day is May 21st. When I told him on his b-day he cried happy tears and did cartwheels for a long time. When we went to the ultrasound to see if I was having a boy or girl, they said girl... Elijah cheered. Now seeing them together I can't believe how they both love each other so much. God has been very good to me.


Wow! Ms. Winks What a nice way for your Big boy to see God's work a real little miracle he can hold!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Wow! Ms. Winks What a nice way for your Big boy to see God's work a real little miracle he can hold!


I agree.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Hi, I thought I'd share some pics of Ella's first Valentines day and of course I had share one of her big brohter Elijah too. 
Happy Valentines Day to all!


----------



## ak rain

best valentine I have seen yet
enjoy
sylvia


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

ak rain said:


> best valentine I have seen yet
> enjoy
> sylvia


Thank you!


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Happy Valentines day to you and your beautiful babies!!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> Happy Valentines day to you and your beautiful babies!!


Thank you, you too!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Hi, I thought I'd share some pics of Ella's first Valentines day and of course I had share one of her big brohter Elijah too.
> Happy Valentines Day to all!


Beautiful pics Ms. Winks! Happy Valentine's Day! How is baby Ella sleeping?


----------



## Cindy416

I agree, Never. Beautiful photos of your children. They are precious!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Thank you, Ella sleeps about 3 hours at a time.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Thank you, Ella sleeps about 3 hours at a time.


Soooo the nick name I gave her is not actually working yet huh?


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Soooo the nick name I gave her is not actually working yet huh?


LOL! Well she sleeps alot more than I do.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Happy Valentines Day to your beautiful family!  Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Happy Valentines Day to your beautiful family! Thanks for the pictures!


Thank you, same to you.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Hi, I just wanted to share with you all the picture I just took. She is getting so big already, 4 weeks yesterday. She even has a fohawk. LOL!


----------



## B-Kay 1325

picture?  what picture?  I don't see a picture!!


----------



## Margaret

Glad to see that your little one is still doing so well! Keep enjoying your beautiful family!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> picture? what picture? I don't see a picture!!


That's strange, you can't see it above your post. She is wearing a poka dot flower shirt and smiling?


----------



## Cindy416

I can't believe she's already 4 weeks old! It just seems like a week or two ago that you told us that Ella, at 24 weeks or so, was doing great, and would probably make her appearance around the first part of January. My how time flies!  Anyway, to quote Cousin Eddie, from the Vacation movies, "She's a beaut!"


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

4 weeks old?  How can that be? 
Beautiful picture!


----------



## ak rain

she'll be crawling by 36 weeks you ready? shes looking great
sylvia


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

We went to Disneyland yesterday for my sisters bday. It was Ella's first trip to Disneyland, she mostly slept...LOL! Here are some pics of Ella, Elijah, and me. 
















































The last pic I had to share, we just came home and she was so happy to be home. She laid there smiling for around 30 minutes.


----------



## drenee

Thank you for posting more pics of baby Ella and Elijah.  Such a sweet family.
deb


----------



## telracs

Look at the pretty baby.  Almost good enough to eat...


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Thank you


----------



## rho

oh my gosh the best pictures -- she is just too cute   And her big brother is handsome too


----------



## Cindy416

Awwwww......Great pictures, Never. What a beautiful family!


----------



## angelad

Very cute pictures


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Great pictures!  I love that last one where she is so happy!  It's so cool when they start to smile!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Thank you everyone, she is such a smiley baby...I've been blessed.  Elijah and Ella are both such easy kids.


----------



## geoffthomas

That baby is just a beautiful as we knew it would be.
And such a terrific big brother.

You are indeed blessed.
Just sayin......


----------



## B-Kay 1325

I finally had a chance to look at this thread again and now I see the picture!!  Your family is very beautiful and sweet, Elijah certainly looks like a very proud big brother and Ella is such a happy baby.  You & Hubby are very blessed parents.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Thanks everyone! Here are a few more pics that I just took and love!


----------



## telracs

Wow, she really seems to recognize big brother!

And since she is pretty as a flower, here's some for her.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

scarlet said:


> Wow, she really seems to recognize big brother!
> 
> And since she is pretty as a flower, here's some for her.


Awww thanks, yes Ella is all smiles around Elijah.


----------



## crebel

Always smiles from both of them, too cute!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Thank you!  They love each other so much.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

YaY!  More beautiful pics!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Happy St.Pattys Day! Here are some pics of my little ones from today. 








Ella is 8 weeks old today. 








Elijah is almost 8 already.








The kids first St.Patricks Day together.


----------



## kdawna

What beautiful smiles your children have!
  Brenda


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

More beautiful pics!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Thank you!


----------



## B-Kay 1325

These pictures are so cute.  Ella really adores her brother, it shows!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Thanks everyone.  They are getting so big.


----------



## drenee

Their smiles make me smile.
deb


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Ella said "I love you" yesterday! Here is a video of her. She said "hi" too.  She was 8 weeks and 4 day old.


----------



## drenee

Awwwwwww......too sweet.
deb


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Thank you! I was so excited I caught it.


----------



## geoffthomas

We really appreciate you sharing these moments with us, your virtual family.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Angela

That was just so precious! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Thank you all!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Ella turned 4 months today so I made this for her and for you all to see. 








Elijah and Ella won a photo contest too, I'm so proud. 








Elijah decided he wanted to play hockey, so we enrolled him in the Hockey Academy too.


----------



## telracs

thanks for sharing.  baby picture make me smile.


----------



## sem

Hockey pictures are cool, too!


----------



## ak rain

lots of changes for you how wonderful of you to share with us.
thank you


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Thanks everyone.  Elijah turns 8 tomorrow too.  I will have to post pics of him later.


----------



## Cindy416

Thanks for sharing, Never. They're adorable kids!  Happy birthday tomorrow to Elijah.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Thank you!


----------



## ashash

Awwwww thats great she is beautieful!!!! she reminds me alot of my daughter!!! my baby is named macie and she was born october 29th 2009!!!! i could never be more proud!!! congrats


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Thank you!


----------



## Angela

So precious!!


----------



## rho

Happy Birthday Elijah!!!

Loved all the pictures.

Edited because I can't type before 3 cups of coffee obviously


----------



## drenee

Ahhh, thank you.  
deb


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Thanks! Elijah said "Thanks" for the bday wishes too!


----------

